# Just took delivery of.....



## cfuller3 (Jan 8, 2016)

New 721R. Elected to go with pull start, old school. Me trying to keep an extension cord handy is harder than yanking on a pull rope. We've been threatened with our first bad wx event of the season and with the 832 ready to go, decided I might want something for lighter tasks. Not starting a collection. Just wanting one I can do the yard paths with for the dog and myself to get to the trash can etc. One for the sidewalks. Now of course our bad wx has changed to rain. :icon_whistling:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratulations on the addition to the family :wavetowel2:


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

why would you have to keep an extension cord handy with electric start, you still have the recoil to start a machine with electric start.
congrats on the purchase though


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

cfuller3 said:


> New 721R. Me trying to keep an extension cord handy is harder than yanking on a pull rope.


Darn things always seem to be all tangled up anyway.

Post some selfies with your new 721R.:icon-wwp:


----------

